# Vent visors for Cruze anyone?



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

Are vent visors out for the Cruze as yet? If anyone has, post pics im interested in seeing how they look on the Cruze.


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

I have been looking as well.

I believe I found something here:

Korean Auto Imports

Site says its for the CRUZE?


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

Jed09 said:


> I have been looking as well.
> 
> I believe I found something here:
> 
> ...




Wickedd! $69.99 is cheap, i was expecting it to cost double that. I've seen some sportier looking vent visors with "special" groves on a newer Civic, i will try to find a pic


----------



## mjcmyers (Jan 19, 2011)

I just got a set today in the mail that look like the korean ones pictured. Bought'em from eBay and they look like crap. Large bubbles in the plastic and very poor fit.
Guess I'll have to wait until one of the big ventshade companies put out a set so my new cruze won't look like crap.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

mjcmyers said:


> I just got a set today in the mail that look like the korean ones pictured. Bought'em from eBay and they look like crap. Large bubbles in the plastic and very poor fit.
> Guess I'll have to wait until one of the big ventshade companies put out a set so my new cruze won't look like crap.


your the second person i heard complain about aftermarket cruze vent visors. 
do you have more information on the set you bought off of ebay? just so the rest of us don't get screwed over. I hope it didn't cost you much.


----------



## keithc (Feb 16, 2011)

*vent visors*

i just recieved a set of vent visors from ebay today, and what a disappointment. these were made in a asian country and do not fit. they did not follow the contour of the window frame, and poor adhesive. so be careful if ordering from ebay. dont buy the cheap ones, and talk to the company first to be sure they have been tested.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Though I do like vent visors, I hope you guys realize they do effect your MPG. That goes for anything you add the the car that creates more aerodynamic drag.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Don't buy that crap made in China or Korea. You just have to wait for a good supplier to make them. Try contacting Weathertech. I am looking for good winter floor mats. I have Weathertechs in my Silverado and they are fantastic. They are supposed to come out sometime soon. I also contacted Husky and their floor mats will be available in March. Might be a similar situation for vent visors.


----------



## Danman1453 (Feb 24, 2011)

I emailed weathertech about window shades. I asked if they will be out soon. This is the response I received from them yesterday (3/16/11):

Thank you for your interest in Mac Neil Automotive Products. At this time our side window deflectors on in development. This process can take up to 6 months because the deflectors are made in Germany . 
If you would like to receive a notice when the deflectors do become available for sale you can go to our web site and go to the Customer Service page and fill out the product request form. 
If you have any further questions you can contact me @ 877-441-6287 @447


----------



## Holly Buddy (May 14, 2011)

Try JSP , they have a good quality visors for the Cruze , they cost $ 79.95 . Here is the photo : /Users/aaroner/Desktop/IMG_0804.jpg . Good Luck .

www.jspamerica.com


----------



## jseits (May 7, 2011)

i have been looking for them as well. NO LUCK. but had some luck recently buying chrome accesories. also bought a nice lighted rear spoiler. i will continue looking for vent visors! Thinking about getting chrome cover for (door) rear view mirrors (incl. LED)


----------



## jseits (May 7, 2011)

*no cruze stuff*



Holly Buddy said:


> Try JSP , they have a good quality visors for the Cruze , they cost $ 79.95 . Here is the photo : /Users/aaroner/Desktop/IMG_0804.jpg . Good Luck .
> 
> www.jspamerica.com


I went to jsp and saw no chevy cruze stuff


----------



## RGriff (Jan 14, 2012)

I just purchased a set of front and rear vent visors from getautoextras.com for my 2012 Cruze. They are from weather tech and I had some problems with weather tech. The first package I received had the wrong rear set. Luckily the owner of get auto extras sent me out a new set immediately and then sent me out a fedex at home pick up label for the wrong set. The next set I received broke during install while I was on the phone with weather tech ( I had a problem with my automatic windows). Weather tech told me there was nothing they could do. I called get auto extras again, and again the owner sent me out a new set expedited free of charge and an at home pick up return label. I am really impressed with get auto extras.com. I highly recommend them for any aftermarket parts. The owner personally called me and sent emails making sure I was happy and everything was corrected until I received a correct set and they fit well. It was really refreshing dealing with a company that cared about their customers. The vent visors are all now and and fit good and all windows work properly.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I have weathertech and they fit really well


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

Wethertech, Lund International and Putco have them.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Check out my garage for my $49 visors. Had them on for about 6 months now.


----------



## WhodiSun1 (Mar 3, 2014)

There is no Cruze in the search engine for JspAmerica.com 
I,m looking for a Mugen style visor. It almost completely covers the front door and back door pillar and looks most clean. 
I had real Mugen
View attachment 70161
visors on my Honda Fit that looked great.
View attachment 70169


Also ? On mpg. If you are just starting to get hot do you? 
(A) choose to keep windows up and run fan, still to warm for you then you turn on the A/C. So your drag is low but your losing MPG from the A/C being on. 
(B) roll a/all window's down a inch or two and cool down.

Also I am always starting and stopping for work and I can have my window cracked in park to vent hot air out and it be unnoticeable from outside. Like in Nascar


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a set of AVS stick on type vent visors which the manufacturer is in Georgia. I have a set of the in channels I am willing to sell. Also have an extra hood aeroskin for sale too. They are both brand new. I don't have the packaging for the vent visors, but will get a box for them no problem. Ill sell both accessories for $100.00 for both. We can work out something for shipping im sure. Im pretty easy to make a sale on something. Pm me if interested.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

WhodiSun1 said:


> I,m looking for a Mugen style visor. It almost completely covers the front door and back door pillar and looks most clean.


Style is more of a personal preference, but of all the windows visors I looked at and eventually bought, the weathertech brand ones are the cleanest look on the cruze. Everything else sticks out, looks or is cheap plastic or is cheaply glued to outside of the car. 

Some photos on this old thread below: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/53-cruze-parts/10196-weathertech-vent-visors-oem-floor-mats.html


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

I just got a full set of WeatherTech visors on eBay used for $40 shipped...only bid. Should have them by the end of the week.

They appear to be the best option in my opinion.

You won't find anything similar to what Mugen produces since Honda has a HUGE aftermarket compared to Chevy.


----------

